

I left a comment on his blog and he hired me - libovness
http://whoo.ps/2013/05/27/they-called-my-name

======
MichaelBronX
Great Story -- I think great entrepreneurs know that continuously collecting
good people make companies great, and for that quality of character and
genuine desire to be a part of something often trumps what the CV shows.

